# Best resort for December



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

It's early, but I already have the itch and want to start planning. Bought the IKON pass so I can go to every region in the US. My main concern is December. By December I'm ready to go. Is there a safe bet in December? Judging from last year the PNW was getting dumped on in OCT-NOV. Is that normal? Tahoe? SLC? Colorado has been a bust for the last 3 years in December (which is where I have been and only about 10% is open). Is there a safe bet to lock down a cheap room and flight between now and when snow starts falling? Google searches show Alta, Bachelor, Big Sky, Jackson Hole as good ones in December to have the most open.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Most of the time hills don't get really good till around Christmas, even when they get a November pounding. PNW had two epic years in a row, I'd honestly be surprised if we get another. I'd say Whistler is one of the safest bets but don't know if that's part of your pass thing. There are years in Revelstoke where you don't see snow till halfway up the mountain in December. I was at Big White when they should have been closed still but they opened for Christmas because it's one of their biggest cash grabs.

I don't think anyone could say with certainty where you should go for the best early season conditions. Get a farmers almanac and just make a decision and live with it.


----------



## LALUNE (Feb 23, 2017)

Are there any safe bets in UT or CO in December? Or it's just madness crowded in all resorts there?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Banff is pretty reliable in December, resorts open early November generally. The entire week of Christmas we were below -20 Celcius...


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

As a boarder, Alta is a no go. Skiers only. Don't think Whistler is part of the ikon pass as it is part of the epic pass.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Phedder said:


> Banff is pretty reliable in December, resorts open early November generally. The entire week of Christmas we were below -20 Celcius...


Me and my dudes are most likely going there in Jan or Feb. Will coordinate with you closer to, so we can get some sick laps together and hopefully guide us to the goods :nerd:.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

December is a total cap shoot. It's still really early in the season considering CO's snowpack usually peaks in mid-April. There have been years when virtually all terrain is open by Thanksgiving. Those years are rare. Usually there's going to be significant terrain that isn't open. Honestly, the Christmas/New Years time of the year would be my LAST recommendation for coming to CO to ride. Snow conditions will he a crap shoot. Terrain openings will be a crap shoot. Crowds will be guaranteed. Brutally cold temps will be a good bet. There's a pretty good chance for a perfect storm of suck.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

GDimac said:


> Me and my dudes are most likely going there in Jan or Feb. Will coordinate with you closer to, so we can get some sick laps together and hopefully guide us to the goods :nerd:.


I'm 100% down if I'm still here! Current visa expires end of Sept but I've got the ball rolling to apply for residency, lets hope Canada wants to keep me :grin:


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Phedder said:


> I'm 100% down if I'm still here! Current visa expires end of Sept but I've got the ball rolling to apply for residency, lets hope Canada wants to keep me <img src="http://www.snowboardingforum.com/images/SnowboardingForum_2015/smilies/tango_face_grin.png" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" />


Shite eh? Ya, hopefully they do lol. Keep me posted whenever, would be dope.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Always go to CO


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Phedder said:


> I'm 100% down if I'm still here! Current visa expires end of Sept but I've got the ball rolling to apply for residency, lets hope Canada wants to keep me :grin:


I will marry you phedder so you can stay in Canada. As long as you don't mind a fake homosexual marriage :grin: I'm already married but my wife won't care since you are a dude.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

WasabiCanuck said:


> I will marry you phedder so you can stay in Canada. As long as you don't mind a fake homosexual marriage :grin: I'm already married but my wife won't care since you are a dude.


Haha I appreciate the offer! One of my closest friends here had offered as well, but she's since gotten a boyfriend who probably wouldn't be so keen on the idea...


----------



## BarrettDSP (May 10, 2009)

Like others have said, December is a crap shoot. I've had trips planned the past 6-7 years to CO for either the 2nd or 3rd week of December(go before Christmas to avoid crowds) and its been hit and miss. I've done Wolf Creek, Steamboat, Vail/BC during this time with great conditions and have also had to cancel last year(Steamboat) due to not much open and not worth the expense. I book with Southwest points and book with hotels that have a good cancellation policy so that if things suck I can cancel at the last minute and not be out any money. I've also had to adjust plans at the last minute(one year was supposed to do Vail but Wolf Creek was getting hammered so went there instead). If you are flexible and willing to change plans at the last minute or drive a good bit, you can most likely find decent conditions somewhere.

I've got the Ikon Pass this year as well and my son and I are planning to go to Steamboat the week before Christmas.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Currently thinking about Steamboat as well.


----------



## Flavor_James86 (Jun 6, 2018)

Mt. Hood usually has all three of their resorts up and running by Thanksgiving. Timberline would probably be the best bet of the 3 since it's higher up than the others. I'm not sure if your pass works there or not, but definitely worth a look!


----------

